# Why does Mac Studiofix tend to break people out?



## iluvLG (Jan 13, 2006)

I've read a TON of reviews about studiofix on MUA, and one reviewer said that it was not meant for everyday wear and that it was only meant for tv/movie/photoshoots. is there some ingredient in the powder that breaks people out?


----------



## beige1 (Jan 13, 2006)

Not sure, but I have never had it happen to me.

Some people who do reviews on some boards are still going thru puberty, so you have to take that into account. My doctor said puberty ends at 22-24 years of age.

Beige1


----------



## Satin (Jan 13, 2006)

i tried it once and didnt like it and ended up buying mac face and body foundation!


----------



## eyesdancing (Jan 13, 2006)

It has never broken me out.

If people use it to touch up with throughout the day, I wouldn't recommend that because it has so much coverage (powder plus foundation) that it can tend to cake up in areas. Use a sheer or loose or blot powder for touch ups.

Also alot of people do not like to change out their sponges often enough. Alot of breakouts come from a nasty sponge! Bacteria builds up in them very quickly.

Or maybe it just isn't for you!:icon_wink


----------



## lollipop (Jan 13, 2006)

Maybe because it`s thick and can clog pores for some people. I think this is one of the things that works or not for some!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 13, 2006)

I think I am allergic to an ingredient in it. It gives me small red and white bumps on my face immediatly after use. I have some friends that use it regularly, they love it, but I feel it makes their skin look dry and dull.


----------



## Liz (Jan 13, 2006)

it's crazy. either people love it or hate it.


----------



## lollipop (Jan 13, 2006)

I have the same thing it just makes my face looking dry and dull on some places and also the color turns orange. So even if it wouldn`t cause any breakouts then I still wouldn`t find it good for me!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 13, 2006)

How true! I used to wear it and it never broke me out.


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 14, 2006)

I had the worst break-out of my life from Studiofix. I have never had acne that was so red and SORE! I was highly disappointed because I loved the finish that the product gave, but it really took its toll on my skin (after only 2 or 3 days of use). It took 2 weeks after I stopped using it for my skin to look halfway decent. It didn't completely heal for about 5 weeks.


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 14, 2006)

I love that stuff. I havent had a problem. And i have used it with and without primer..


----------



## Marisol (Jan 14, 2006)

I think that you just have to use it and see how your skin reacts to it.


----------



## Becka (Jan 14, 2006)

I use it almost every day, put it on w/ a foundation brush, no breakouts and never thought of it as anything other than really light.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi,

Breakouts can occur from allergic reactions or dirty tools (brushes, sponges, powder puffs, etc...). My former manager would wear studio fix everyday. Her skin looked fabulous. :icon_lol:


----------



## krazysexxykool (Jan 15, 2006)

It took 5 years for the horrible reactions from Studio Fix to appear on my skin. I have perfect skin, no break outs at all and this is the only makeup product EVER to break me out. I also think it makes people's skin look dull and lifeless, A HORRIBLE PRODUCT, IMO,ugh. I think the ease of the product makes people defer to it, but it is really awful.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 15, 2006)

May be because it's a little heavy and clogs pores? I have no idea. I just bought it because Im giving MAC one more chance, I m fed up with MAC foundations because they cause me to have pimples and skin goes crazy, so, my skin s clear and pimples free and I decided to use mac again, this time, Im gonna be the cleanest, lol , I hope I can see a difference, if not, I'm gonna toss it and forget about mac foundations.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 15, 2006)

I've never tried it before. I don't think I ever will because I'm afraid that it will cause pimples.


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 15, 2006)

I've never used Mac Studiofix personally, so I'm not sure if it would make me break out. Probably, everything does. But here's list of ingredients that I found on www.zerozits.com. They have a list of non-comedogenic cosmetics on there.

"talc, silica, isostearyl palmitate, methicone, methylparaben, propylparaben, May Contain: titanium dioxide CI77891, iron oxides CI77491 CI77492 CI77499, chromium oxide green CI77288, ultramarines CI77007 CI 77013


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 15, 2006)

I used this product for about 5-6 yrs. Never broke me out but it did make my skin appear dull and lifeless as someone mentioned. It was great coverage but very mask like. I prefer liquid foundation by far.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jan 15, 2006)

Studiofix definitely broke me out. I was sad too because I really wanted to like it. I used it for several weeks, and when I quit, it took a few weeks for my skin to clear up. I don't think it was my sponge, which I changed frequently. I think my skin just didn't like it!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 15, 2006)

:icon_roll I really want to use it too.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 15, 2006)

Yea, it's a strange thing, that Studio Fix. I've heard lots of cases of it breaking people out, but it's the most popular item sold by MAC globally.

Actually -- (a little OT, but if you want some trivia) -- the Studio Fix SPONGE is the biggest seller for the entire company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Funny, but it makes sense! Since Studio Fix is the most popular product, people are going to buy lots of extra sponges).

And yes, like some of have said -- Studio Fix is NOT meant for touching up. It's purely foundation. So to avoid looking cakey and then clogging your pores, touch up with a Blot Powder or a translucent pressed powder. I personally prefer cream foundations like Studio Tech, Studio Stick &amp; Full Coverage.


----------



## Cheebs (Jan 15, 2006)

I've used StudioFix for about 5 years and it has never made me break out but like other people said, it does make my skin look dull and dry. I'm currently looking for a replacement. I do like the liquid foundation but it makes me break out if I use it almost every day.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 16, 2006)

I've never tried the studio fix, but the MAC face and body foundation always makes me break-out...in fact, ANY kind of liquid foundation makes me break out. Pretty much all I use are bronzer powders...I may try the tinted creams, though...

It just feels too heavy. Like my face can't breath and I'm wearing a mask.


----------



## Darling xTina (Jan 16, 2006)

I have normal/bordering oily/non acne-prone skin. I tried Studio Fix Foundation for about 4 months-ish? It was my first foundation from MAC. At first, I really liked it, it seemed to be working nicely. It never broke me out. But after a while, it was just eh. It wasn't terrible, but it wasn't amazing. Medium coverage, kind of made me look ghost-ish. I switched to Chanel's Teint Fluid Naturel Universel SPF15 (liquid) and am MUCH happier. While Studio Fix wasn't horrible, it just didn't do much for me.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 16, 2006)

Studiofix broke me out too....sad.!!!All the celebs here really swears by it.unfortunately not for me it gives me bumps..!! I used it for a few dayz n ended up giving it to my sis in law..Maybe MAC foundations n powders dun suit me at all, except for their select cover-up concealer, the only concealor dat matches my skintone, took me abt half a yr before it suits my skin..:icon_conf


----------



## thechappy1 (Jan 27, 2006)

Studio Fix works well for me - I am not prone to break-outs and what not I guess it just depends on the person! :icon_bigg


----------

